# Indonesia?



## Introversion (Nov 19, 2012)

Am I the only one?


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I am a white guy and I live in the U.S. but I am very interested in your country.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Introversion said:


> Am I the only one?


No - you're not. I know Tania is from Jakarta - whereabouts are you in Indonesia?


----------



## Introversion (Nov 19, 2012)

ryobi said:


> I am a white guy and I live in the U.S. but I am very interested in your country.


What is it about Indonesia that you're interested in?



don36 said:


> No - you're not. I know Tania is from Jakarta - whereabouts are you in Indonesia?


I live in Jakarta. It's nice to know that I'm not alone. I have no idea where to seek support in my country.


----------



## Camelleone (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi, Me too, but I'm not in Jakarta.

kamu bisa curhat ke saya kalo mau, utk sharing..


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

me! me! I also live in Jakarta. Tania I sama mario111 are also from jakarta, cuma yg cowok di Amsterdam. Tapi akhir2 ini dua2nya udah ga liat.
welcome to the club ya, btw, masalahnya knp?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Introversion said:


> I live in Jakarta. It's nice to know that I'm not alone. I have no idea where to seek support in my country.


It must be very hard for you guys - are there psychiatrists in Indonesia? I haven't spent much time in Jakarta, mostly Bali, and I know there isn't much support for people with mental health problems there.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I want to stay there for an extended period of time. What language(s) do they speak? I surf, and the waves look really nice, and I really want to get out of the U.S. and I want to go somewhere warm.
Do they hate white people? Do they hate Americans?


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Indonesia is great. I guess it's a matter of taste as to where you want to go - the surf seems to be pretty good in Bali, judging by the amount of young Aussie guys still going there. Apparently there are amazing beaches with fantastic surf off the coast of Sumatra as well , and I think Lombok.

I really like Bali - I'm not a surfer, but I've been going there for 20 years. It's very cheap compared to our countries and Bali is very well developed for tourists - so it's comfortable. I used to travel cheaper when I was young and didn't care so much about having all the creature comforts, but I'm older now - you can travel in whatever style you want ( or can afford ) in Bali - from magnificent villas to cheap hotels. 

Indonesian is the national language, but English is fairly widely spoken, especially in Bali. They don't hate yanks ( Americans) - you're spending money there so you'll be fine.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Don


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

ryobi said:


> Thanks Don


No worries - let me know if you end up going - I might be there myself. I'm usually up in Ubud. ( beautiful place. )


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I was reading that Indonesia has the highest rate of schizophrenia in the world.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_schizophrenia#By_country


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I was reading that Indonesia has the highest rate of schizophrenia in the world.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_schizophrenia#By_country


That's a pretty amazing statistic. I wonder just how much support they have for people with mental heath problems? I have a feeling it's not too good.


----------



## Introversion (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank you guys for the replies and messages.

I have these symptoms:
- Socially withdrawn,
- Shows little emotion,
- Brain isn't functioning properly when in social situation,
- My mind wander off when someone asks a question I'm not prepared to answer,
- Can't describe my ideas clearly (train of disorganized thoughts),
- Clumsy,
- Probably more things I'm not aware of.

I live alone in Jakarta,
I'm a programmer,
I used to enjoy doing it,
In early 2012 I quit my job at that time,
Unemployed for almost 7 months,
I spent my time mostly on the internet, playing games, watching movies,
Became lonely and depressed,
Frequently not motivated to do anything,
Things I used to enjoy didn't pleasure me anymore,
I like to escape reality by dreaming,
That way I can experience intense feelings,
I'm not religious, I wish I am,
That way I can get comfort from it.


----------



## Introversion (Nov 19, 2012)

Camelleone said:


> Hi, Me too, but I'm not in Jakarta.
> 
> kamu bisa curhat ke saya kalo mau, utk sharing..





louiselouisa said:


> me! me! I also live in Jakarta. Tania I sama mario111 are also from jakarta, cuma yg cowok di Amsterdam. Tapi akhir2 ini dua2nya udah ga liat.
> welcome to the club ya, btw, masalahnya knp?


Halo, terima kasih sudah berbaik hati


----------



## Introversion (Nov 19, 2012)

don36 said:


> are there psychiatrists in Indonesia?


Yes there are psychiatrists but not many, and probably cost a lot of money to get therapy.

One day I overheard a tourist, she said that people in Jakarta is nicer than Bali, because Bali is so influenced by western culture, they get used to tourists.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Introversion said:


> Yes there are psychiatrists but not many, and probably cost a lot of money to get therapy.
> 
> One day I overheard a tourist, she said that people in Jakarta is nicer than Bali, because Bali is so influenced by western culture, they get used to tourists.


I think in Bali it depends where you go to - in Kuta I used to get so sick of being hassled to buy something all the time. I was offered hash at 8 o'clock in the morning just outside my hotel quite a few times. But in other areas, like in my favourite Ubud, the people are more laid back and less aggressive. ( some people might not agree though - with all the guys offering "transport". I was in Jakarta for only a few days and didn't really get a chance to talk to people there much - would like to come again one day though.


----------



## reysanglenn (Jan 5, 2013)

i'm from indonesia too! and i have problems in my life.. plese contact me


----------



## Arby29 (May 12, 2013)

Hallo,aku Arby dr jakarta.im 16.you can private message me anytime.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm Indonesian, still come to sas, but rarely now, since many of my friends are either banned or banned themselves, but if you want to talk, pm is sufficient since I checked my email all the time.


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Ikut nyemplung, *pyur*


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I was reading that Indonesia has the highest rate of schizophrenia in the world.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epidemiology_of_schizophrenia#By_country


I didn't know this, wow. also, more than half top 15 countries are located in southeast Asia but the mental illness thread on the local's largest forum isn't so active with only 3-5 frequent posters.

btw, yang di Indonesia, ada group therapy gak sih disini?


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

Introversion said:


> What is it about Indonesia that you're interested in?
> 
> I live in Jakarta. It's nice to know that I'm not alone. I have no idea where to seek support in my country.


kalo psikiater, pernahnya ke ongko mulyo sama di rsad sama bu dina, orangnya baiiiiik banget, cantik lagi. kalo rumah sakit biasanya ada kok psikiater... tapi kalo yang namanya psikiater kerjaannya ngasih obat doang kalo buat ngomong2 gitu, bisa sih cuma kan dia ga ada sertifikatnya ya gatau deh kalo yang ambil. kalo psikolog, ada bu kasandra cuma kalo aku bilang meski apa yg dia bilang bener dia kurang suportif sama pasiennya, mungkin karena udh komersil ya, banyak tampil di TV dia. kalo di pela ada bu marisa, yg ini juga baik banget nih cuma siap2 dikorek sampe abis masa lalunya, ga kuat aku nangis mulu sama dia. yang ada CBT cuma di pela. kalo budget, yang affordable di RSAD itu. psikolog lebih mahal dari psikiater.

sebenernya kalo di jakarta ya namanya ibu kota tempat nyari support banyak ya, atau bisa ke kaskus tanya2 juga disitu di subforum health ada thread tentang penyakit jiwa terus ada tentang anxiety attack juga tapi ngomonginnya lebih ke panic attack yang tiba2 jantung suka berdebar gitu berasa pengen mati bukan masalah SA cuma aku yakin mereka juga orgnya over khawatir sama sesuatu yang petty, kan dasarnya anxiety ya suka khawatiran. cuma kalo dari aku baca masalah intro di depan, kayaknya kalo treatment buat depresi lebih tepat deh jadi mungkin ke psikiater aja dulu. kalo masalah support dari keluarga/teman gitu coba deh, intro punya temen lama gak yang deket bangeeet, kontak dia aja lagi cuma jangan berharap terlalu tinggi ya, bukan apa2 cuma kalo mental org SA itu ngarepnya kebanyakan padahal apa yang terjadi itu sesungguhnya positif. jadi meski outcomenya bagus tapi tetep ngerasa gak cukup atau apalah. aku sendiri gak pernah minta support ke temen sih cuma ya aku kontak2 mereka aja, soalnya kalo minta tolong gitu takut nanti mereka responnya kayak acuh tak acuh gitu, yah apa boleh buatlah. kalo keluarga suportif ga? asal mereka ga ngomong macem2 gpp kok, kalo maunya mereka bener2 ngerti emg susah sih ya soalnya belum tentu mereka rasain kayak apa rasanya. jadi ya emg kalo udh depresi itu harus ada kemauan kuat dan gak bergantung sama org. coba main internetnya distop, ikut kegiatan, dll, emang kesannya ngomong doang tapi kalo org masalahnya gini ya logikanya sih jalan keluarnya begitu, kalo masalah berasa hopeless ya itu harus diselesaikan sama-sama psikiater, kalo di psikiatri ada apa yang bisa naikkin mood. beware juga, cuma ke psikiater gak nyelesaikan masalah, harus ada willpower juga. emang sendirian itu gak asik apalagi nyaksiin setiap orang kayaknya menjauh satu persatu. kalo kamu orgnya tipe org yang nunggu diajak, coba sekali2 jadi yang ngajak. olahraga juga naikkin mood loh, ada apa yang namanya endorphin yang keluar kalo orang udh keringetan, capek olahraga, tapi itu hormon seneng. terus jangan jadi negatif, pernah kan org ketawa dikit aja dikira ngetawain, orang nyengir aja dikira ngejek, orang bilang 'wah gw mau kesana dulu nih' berasa kayak 'ih gw ogah jalan sama elu', dijawab 'he eh' doang langsung berasa dunia kiamat. hehehehehe

oh ya satu lagi, jangan pernah ngarep jadi org bubbly yang sok akrab sok deket sama org lain, bukannya jelek, cuma chances are kalo kamu sampe skg gak kayak gitu it means kamu emg bukan org kayak gitu. yang namanya pemalu itu salah satu sifat loh bukan penyakit, jadi penyakitnya baru kalo udah parah banget. banyak kok org ngakunya pemalu tapi karena dia pede sama dirinya dan gak ngerasa dirinya ada salah apa2/gak ngerasa dirinya memalukan, dia ya so what-so what aja sama sifat pemalunya. jadi ya emg yg harus diubah itu cara melihat diri sendiri juga cara ngubah perspektif, asal jangan jadi self conscious aja, semuanya harus diubah tapi itu gak berarti ngubah siapa kita karena yang namanya org itu terdiri dari macem2 karakter dan siapa kita sekarang itu selain tergantung dari lingkungan juga tergantung dari pembawaan. emg kadang ngiri sama org yang kesannya ramah, gaul, dkk tapi jadi gaul juga dia ngedapetin apa yang kalian dapetin loh, dia ngajak org juga belum tentu orgnya mau, dia ngomong juga pernah diketawain, banyak difitnah, diomongin segala sama persis lah sebenernya kayak kita. cuma itu memang karena dia pede aja. terlalu gaul dan kepedean juga bikin masalah aja, ngobat, ngeseks, kalo kata temen aku yang over pede, masa muda itu harus dinikmatin, ngomong gitu sambil ngajakkin aku minum2, well kalo emang dia kayak gitu, dia bakal ngadepin digampar ortunya lah, disiram air lah, diomelin, dan itu semua terjadi sama dia. tapi dia tetep lakuin karena emg pembawaannya beda. org yang cenderung toleran sama org aka org baik bilang dia orgnya lucu, baik, heboh, tapi org ga semuanya toleran, yang gak toleran banyak juga yang nggak suka sama dia, but yes, she doesn't care because that's just how she is or does she? ga ada yang tau apa isi hati org sesungguhnya, bisa aja dia ngerasa sakit di lubuk hatinya yang terdalam. tapi mikirin apa yang org sesungguhnya pikirkan itu gak penting, bisa jadi obsesif dan lama2 bikin penyakit baru. free yourself, do what you like, trust both your feeling and your logic and never care about everyone except for your dearest ones. anxiety itu merupakan bentuk pertahanan yang nggak main2. it's there for a reason. yang jadi masalah, sehat ga?

intinya sih, kamu ke cari2 info psikiater aja dulu, sisa paragrafnya kalo ternyata relevan boleh dibaca.... sorry kalo bener2 sotoy dan ngelantur, uneg2 dan buat advice ke aku juga sih sebenernya terutama paragraf terakhir :|


----------



## lightlizzie (Sep 14, 2013)

louiselouisa said:


> kalo psikiater, pernahnya ke ongko mulyo sama di rsad sama bu dina, orangnya baiiiiik banget, cantik lagi. kalo rumah sakit biasanya ada kok psikiater... tapi kalo yang namanya psikiater kerjaannya ngasih obat doang kalo buat ngomong2 gitu, bisa sih cuma kan dia ga ada sertifikatnya ya gatau deh kalo yang ambil. kalo psikolog, ada bu kasandra cuma kalo aku bilang meski apa yg dia bilang bener dia kurang suportif sama pasiennya, mungkin karena udh komersil ya, banyak tampil di TV dia. kalo di pela ada bu marisa, yg ini juga baik banget nih cuma siap2 dikorek sampe abis masa lalunya, ga kuat aku nangis mulu sama dia. yang ada CBT cuma di pela. kalo budget, yang affordable di RSAD itu. psikolog lebih mahal dari psikiater.
> 
> sebenernya kalo di jakarta ya namanya ibu kota tempat nyari support banyak ya, atau bisa ke kaskus tanya2 juga disitu di subforum health ada thread tentang penyakit jiwa terus ada tentang anxiety attack juga tapi ngomonginnya lebih ke panic attack yang tiba2 jantung suka berdebar gitu berasa pengen mati bukan masalah SA cuma aku yakin mereka juga orgnya over khawatir sama sesuatu yang petty, kan dasarnya anxiety ya suka khawatiran. cuma kalo dari aku baca masalah intro di depan, kayaknya kalo treatment buat depresi lebih tepat deh jadi mungkin ke psikiater aja dulu. kalo masalah support dari keluarga/teman gitu coba deh, intro punya temen lama gak yang deket bangeeet, kontak dia aja lagi cuma jangan berharap terlalu tinggi ya, bukan apa2 cuma kalo mental org SA itu ngarepnya kebanyakan padahal apa yang terjadi itu sesungguhnya positif. jadi meski outcomenya bagus tapi tetep ngerasa gak cukup atau apalah. aku sendiri gak pernah minta support ke temen sih cuma ya aku kontak2 mereka aja, soalnya kalo minta tolong gitu takut nanti mereka responnya kayak acuh tak acuh gitu, yah apa boleh buatlah. kalo keluarga suportif ga? asal mereka ga ngomong macem2 gpp kok, kalo maunya mereka bener2 ngerti emg susah sih ya soalnya belum tentu mereka rasain kayak apa rasanya. jadi ya emg kalo udh depresi itu harus ada kemauan kuat dan gak bergantung sama org. coba main internetnya distop, ikut kegiatan, dll, emang kesannya ngomong doang tapi kalo org masalahnya gini ya logikanya sih jalan keluarnya begitu, kalo masalah berasa hopeless ya itu harus diselesaikan sama-sama psikiater, kalo di psikiatri ada apa yang bisa naikkin mood. beware juga, cuma ke psikiater gak nyelesaikan masalah, harus ada willpower juga. emang sendirian itu gak asik apalagi nyaksiin setiap orang kayaknya menjauh satu persatu. kalo kamu orgnya tipe org yang nunggu diajak, coba sekali2 jadi yang ngajak. olahraga juga naikkin mood loh, ada apa yang namanya endorphin yang keluar kalo orang udh keringetan, capek olahraga, tapi itu hormon seneng. terus jangan jadi negatif, pernah kan org ketawa dikit aja dikira ngetawain, orang nyengir aja dikira ngejek, orang bilang 'wah gw mau kesana dulu nih' berasa kayak 'ih gw ogah jalan sama elu', dijawab 'he eh' doang langsung berasa dunia kiamat. hehehehehe
> 
> ...


Ngga ngelantur kok...lumayan buat jadi masukan. Salam kenal semua yg dr indo


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

lightlizzie said:


> Ngga ngelantur kok...lumayan buat jadi masukan. Salam kenal semua yg dr indo


oh good :yes
salam kenal juga yaaa


----------



## firman (Mar 25, 2014)

*tok tok*

Halo? masih ada orang?


----------

